

Yahoo Unveils Webtop Plugin, BrowserPlus, Before It’s Ready - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/28/yahoo-unveils-webtop-plugin-browserplus-before-its-ready/

======
jsjenkins168
W3C, please hurry up with HTML5. This is getting ridiculous. I wonder if
anyone will actually use this over Gears, Silverlight, AIR, or Prism?

So much fragmentation and I only see it getting worse..

~~~
jrockway
Actually, I hope HTML5 dies. It's horrible. Innovating by writing standards
documents is going to get us nowhere. (Some things look great in standards
documents, but don't work in real life. That's why people still use tables for
layout.)

All we can hope for is that the people with new ideas keep them open source.
Then we can standardize after we see what works and doesn't work. (I think
we're OK here; Microsoft is in a poor position. They write their plugins for
Windows only, but most web designers use OS X and most programmers use Linux.
So although most _users_ can use MS technology, the people making the content
can't.)

